# Software for segmented turning



## larry C (Dec 18, 2019)

Guys, I'd appreciate some advice.......I've been turning for about 16 or 17 years, and am considering buying a software package to help in design of both open and closed segmented turnings. I'm about 69% computer literate, but I can usually find my way around a kepboard.

What software would y'all recommend, considering ease of use and ease of understanding?

Thank you all
Larry


----------



## kweinert (Dec 18, 2019)

I use the packages from Woodturnerpro.com and have found them to be useful and pretty easy to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2019)

kweinert said:


> I use the packages from Woodturnerpro.com and have found them to be useful and pretty easy to use.



I was just going to tag you Ken, but you obviously got it. thanks!


----------



## larry C (Dec 18, 2019)

kweinert said:


> I use the packages from Woodturnerpro.com and have found them to be useful and pretty easy to use.


Thanks, Ken, now for a bit more advice, I see they have several packages, 3D Design Pro, Woodturner Pro, and Lamination Pro, and Segment Pro, is there one of these
that is better, or easier to use? I hate to be a pain in the rear, but appreciate the help...
Larry


----------



## larry C (Dec 18, 2019)

It look's like the package "Everything Pro", for $139.00 inclused the whole gamit, in your opinion, is it worth the money?
Larry


----------



## kweinert (Dec 18, 2019)

The Lamination Pro is very useful if you plan on making feature rings (like the southwestern, etc) - it's amazing what you can come up with by gluing up strips of wood and cutting at different angles.

The other most useful one is Segment Pro. I ended up getting the package but if there's a significant price difference then I'd definitely go with Segment Pro and add Lamination Pro if, as I said above, you plan on doing feature rings. 

These are the two I use most.

And you're not being a pain in the rear at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 18, 2019)

kweinert said:


> The Lamination Pro is very useful if you plan on making feature rings (like the southwestern, etc) - it's amazing what you can come up with by gluing up strips of wood and cutting at different angles.
> 
> The other most useful one is Segment Pro. I ended up getting the package but if there's a significant price difference then I'd definitely go with Segment Pro and add Lamination Pro if, as I said above, you plan on doing feature rings.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, I think I'll got withthe whole package, the price isn't that much more, and eventually, I'll get around to using most of it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 20, 2019)

Have you guys ever used the “miter set”? It’s for your tablesaw. The reason why I got into turning was because of seeing segmented work. I haven’t attempted it because I didn’t have a table saw. But I’m inheriting my father in laws shortly. I think I might try it out


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Have you guys ever used the “miter set”? It’s for your tablesaw. The reason why I got into turning was because of seeing segmented work. I haven’t attempted it because I didn’t have a table saw. But I’m inheriting my father in laws shortly. I think I might try it out



@Tony has used one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Have you guys ever used the “miter set”? It’s for your tablesaw. The reason why I got into turning was because of seeing segmented work. I haven’t attempted it because I didn’t have a table saw. But I’m inheriting my father in laws shortly. I think I might try it out



I have the Seg Easy wedgies and built the sled. I really like it, it's easy to use as long as the sled is built right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 20, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Have you guys ever used the “miter set”? It’s for your tablesaw. The reason why I got into turning was because of seeing segmented work. I haven’t attempted it because I didn’t have a table saw. But I’m inheriting my father in laws shortly. I think I might try it out



The Wedgies and the various plates from http://www.segeasy.com/index.html, make it about as easy as it's gonna get. Build the sled yourself, (or you can buy it already assembled), you'll be amazed after you "play" with the system for awhile.....good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah I’ll give it a Shot. My wife asked what I wanted for Xmas so I was thinking I’d try the miterset. But we haven’t ordered it yet. I figured I’d ask you guys first


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2019)

larry C said:


> Guys, I'd appreciate some advice.......I've been turning for about 16 or 17 years, and am considering buying a software package to help in design of both open and closed segmented turnings. I'm about 69% computer literate, but I can usually find my way around a kepboard.
> 
> What software would y'all recommend, considering ease of use and ease of understanding?
> 
> ...


Your 31% is showing... What's a kepboard? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 20, 2019)

larry C said:


> The Wedgies and the various plates from http://www.segeasy.com/index.html, make it about as easy as it's gonna get. Build the sled yourself, (or you can buy it already assembled), you'll be amazed after you "play" with the system for awhile.....good luck!



where can you buy the sled? Still acquiring tools and don’t have a router and such, otherwise I’d just build it. That’s why I was looking at miter set


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> where can you buy the sled? Still acquiring tools and don’t have a router and such, otherwise I’d just build it. That’s why I was looking at miter set



Zack, I don't think you can buy the sled, I thought you could as well until I just looked for it. Really it's better to make one because you need it to fit your saw with no slop or play.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> Zack, I don't think you can buy the sled, I thought you could as well until I just looked for it. Really it's better to make one because you need it to fit your saw with no slop or play.



yeah I’m sure, it makes sense. The thing I like about the miter set is the pins. It fits into your track and you just put your miter gauge in it, put the pin for how many segments and push you gauge against it. Remove the miter set and your ready to go. Pretty fool proof If you ask me, but that’s if it works as good as it says. I’ve actually never used a table saw. I’m 27,but my family and friends aren’t wood workers. So I’m pretty much my own teacher except what I can learn on YouTube or online.I’m actually pretty freaked out about using it to be honest. All you hear about table saws are about accidents. So I’m going to be building a cross cut sled as well. I was going to purchase the saw stop job site saw after Christmas because I really like the safety features, but I think I’m going to buy the 14” rikon bandsaw. I feel like I’d use it more. The table saw I’m getting for free. It’s an older Makita or Bosch I think. I’m going to replace the blade with a diablo fine tooth and start learning.


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> yeah I’m sure, it makes sense. The thing I like about the miter set is the pins. It fits into your track and you just put your miter gauge in it, put the pin for how many segments and push you gauge against it. Remove the miter set and your ready to go. Pretty fool proof If you ask me, but that’s if it works as good as it says. I’ve actually never used a table saw. I’m 27,but my family and friends aren’t wood workers. So I’m pretty much my own teacher except what I can learn on YouTube or online.I’m actually pretty freaked out about using it to be honest. All you hear about table saws are about accidents. So I’m going to be building a cross cut sled as well. I was going to purchase the saw stop job site saw after Christmas because I really like the safety features, but I think I’m going to buy the 14” rikon bandsaw. I feel like I’d use it more. The table saw I’m getting for free. It’s an older Makita or Bosch I think. I’m going to replace the blade with a diablo fine tooth and start learning.



As long as you're careful on the tablesaw you should be fine. Make some pushsticks before you do anything else!!

IMO, having a good, sharp blade is the most important thing. You can do good work on a crappy saw if you have a good blade, but the most expensive saw in the world won't work well with a bad blade. Make sure the blade is parallel to the miter slots and the fence is square. Good luck, ask questions here!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> where can you buy the sled? Still acquiring tools and don’t have a router and such, otherwise I’d just build it. That’s why I was looking at miter set



I didn't buy my sled, I made it.....Check with Jerry at SegWay, I think he could guide you. It's an easy project to make, maybe a couple hours, and a quarter sheet of MDF...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

larry C said:


> I didn't buy my sled, I made it.....Check with Jerry at SegWay, I think he could guide you. It's an easy project to make, maybe a couple hours, and a quarter sheet of MDF...



Larry, the problem is he doesn't have a router. Not sure it can be done without one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

I know that you need one to cut the two lines for the bolts. So that’s why I figured if I bought the miter set, it’s $79 and doesn’t require a router or me buying wood


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> Larry, the problem is he doesn't have a router. Not sure it can be done without one.




Good point! I guess I was asleep at the switch on that one.....I agree, I don't think it could be done (accurately enough) without a router...


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> I know that you need one to cut the two lines for the bolts. So that’s why I figured if I bought the miter set, it’s $79 and doesn’t require a router or me buying wood



Zack, I knew there was a place to buy "Wedgie Sleds" Check out this website......expensive, but there are a couple versions of them....good luck
Larry

https://www.petemarkenwoodturning.com/fixtures-2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

larry C said:


> Zack, I knew there was a place to buy "Wedgie Sleds" Check out this website......expensive, but there are a couple versions of them....good luck
> Larry
> 
> https://www.petemarkenwoodturning.com/fixtures-2




Larry thanks for the link!!! Do you think the classic style one is better than this one? https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/perfect-wood-segments-u-s-miter-gauge


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Larry thanks for the link!!! Do you think the classic style one is better than this one? https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/perfect-wood-segments-u-s-miter-gauge



It look's like a decent product, but I've had no experience with it......I have used some of the Incra-Jig products and they do work well. The thing I lik about the Seg-Easy product, is that they are virtually fool proof and easy to use........in other words, you really have to work hard at screwing something up with them.......but occasionaly it is possible to do that, and I'm saying that from experience. I've used them for about 5 years, with good luck.
I just recieved the 48 open sugment plate, and the wedgie to go with it.....
Larry


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

larry C said:


> It look's like a decent product, but I've had no experience with it......I have used some of the Incra-Jig products and they do work well. The thing I lik about the Seg-Easy product, is that they are virtually fool proof and easy to use........in other words, you really have to work hard at screwing something up with them.......but occasionaly it is possible to do that, and I'm saying that from experience. I've used them for about 5 years, with good luck.
> I just recieved the 48 open sugment plate, and the wedgie to go with it.....
> Larry



man that’s going to be a lot of pieces! Do you ever put veneer in between the segments?


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> man that’s going to be a lot of pieces! Do you ever put veneer in between the segments?



Sometimes on the solid segmented bowls, etc. I use conrasting colors of veneer....it makes for a nice effect.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

larry C said:


> Sometimes on the solid segmented bowls, etc. I use conrasting colors of veneer....it makes for a nice effect.


Is there a lot of tweaking you have to do to put veneer in between all the little segments or in between the actual rings?


----------



## larry C (Dec 21, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Is there a lot of tweaking you have to do to put veneer in between all the little segments or in between the actual rings?



None at all, just make sure the veneer is all the same thickness. The only thing it will change is to make the diameter of the bowl ir vessel a little wider or taller....and because the thckness is the only critical measurement, you can but the pieces a little larger than the segments. I use a razor knife to cut the veneer...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

larry C said:


> None at all, just make sure the veneer is all the same thickness. The only thing it will change is to make the diameter of the bowl ir vessel a little wider or taller....and because the thckness is the only critical measurement, you can but the pieces a little larger than the segments. I use a razor knife to cut the veneer...



thank you! Appreciate it!


----------

